# My new blog



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everybody.

Hope this is the place to post this but my DH and myself have decided to investigate our family building options after a Turner's Syndrome diag. I have started a blog to track our journey.

Hope it could offer a supportive insight.
xx

http://barrentobaby.blogspot.com/


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I have sent you a PM. I too have TS and here if you want to chat.

Jenny xx


----------

